# Want to Rescue



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry I don't know about N California rescues, I'm just bumping this back up for you. I do know that most Golden rescue organizations have long lists of people waiting for dogs and it takes a lot of persistence. I gave up and figured out a way to raise a puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the link for the CA GR Rescues from the National Rescue Committee-click on the group that is closest to you. They each have an area they service. 

When you click on the Group's name, you can view the adoption process, policy, requirements, view available dogs, and also submit an application on their site. 

If you don't see a dog you're interested in, go ahead and go through the process of applying, getting approved. Most GR Rescues have more dogs in their program than what are listed. They could be receiving Vet care and will not be posted as being available until they are cleared medically. Once approved you will be placed on a Wait List, they will ask you about your lifestyle and will try to make the best possible match for you and the dog to insure a permanent placement. 


Good Luck!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Wanted to add, check Petfinder.com, rescues and shelters list Goldens on this site, contact info is provided in the listing.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Check out Petfinder that is where I found My Golden! https://www.petfinder.com/ it list's all the local rescues near you, and if you put the breed in the search it will tell you which shelters might have the breed you are interested in...Good Luck!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olympia*

Congratulations!! Your Golden is just beautiful!


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

See this video of the Golden Retrievers just rescued and looking for forever loving homes...


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

Like many other Golden rescues across the country, Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue (ngrr.org) made the decision to close new adoption applications in May of this year. This was because we already had hundreds of applications and wanted to make our way through those before accepting applications from new families. We know so many families are eager to adopt a Golden, especially during the pandemic. More folks are working from home and fewer dogs have been surrendered to NGRR this year, and those that do come in often have complex medical or behavioral issues. Because we have almost 150 approved families and another 175 that submitted an application that is currently being reviewed, NGRR has decided to keep new adoption applications closed and provide an update on *January 30, 2021* regarding future plans. In the meantime, we will be actively working to identify Goldens in Northern California that need to be re-homed so that we can quickly place them with an adopting family.

I suggest watching Petfinder and local shelters posting. If you are on Facebook or Instagram, follow and monitor progress. We are an all volunteer organization and remain open for surrendering goldens and golden-mixes. I am happy to speak to you directly.


----------



## goldens9 (Apr 7, 2020)

*There is a Gold in every piece of their story*







*We have booked our fifth freedom flight since October 2020 and this will mark 85 Goldens saved in just a few months time. *

Goldens Without Borders Rescue has been teaming up with a different rescue with each of these cargo flown freedom flights given they are so expensive ($2800-$3000 per Golden). When we reserve an entire pallet, that allows for 20 Goldens and is the most cost effective for rescues until passenger flights reopen. Always the dogs fly in a climate controlled, pressurized plane.

GWB has six Goldens arriving Sunday March 14. One of the six, SaBao, now named Paddy, had a very rough start to life and we will send you a separate email on his story.

We don't normally include a lot (if any) photos of where they were rescued from because it is often times very difficult to see how horrible of a place they were at but we know that our rescue partner on China saved all of the dogs (not just the Goldens), from this particular situation, we have included. Just know they all have been saved. The Goldens in these photos are the Goldens arriving March 14.





​Our rescue partner in China saved all of these dogs in this video. Other rescues have stepped up to help. The Goldens arrive on their freedom flight Sunday.
Goldens without Borders. Email if interested [email protected] http://www.GWBrescue.org


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

stina said:


> I am having a hard time out here finding a rescue to adopt from. Does anyone have any information on Northern California Rescues?


----------



## Georginenordin (Jan 14, 2019)

I am Volunteer with Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue and can help with Northern California Golden Rescues. It has definitly been challenging for families looking for Goldens and our intake was down 60% in 2020 because eveyone was home with their dogs. Many rescues put a hold on new applications because of the overwhelming interest. We are definitely starting to pick up with surrenders although many are coming in with medical needs. you are welcome to email us at [email protected] with your contact info and I will call you.


The recent decision of the Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) has led to the dissolution of the National Rescue Committee (GRCA-NRC).


----------

